# Infra Red Shots



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

For ages i have been interested in IR photography but was initially put off thinking i had to pay to have my camera converted as i had read the Nikon D5000 wasnt very good for it... One day though i came across a thread in AV forums where guys were using cheap converted compacts so after a few emails i ended up with a 12 yr old Olympus Z3030 compact. That ended up with too much dust on the sensor so it was replaced with a Sony P93 Cybershot which is a 7 yr old 5mp compact. I began taking shots with that then decided i like it enough to look into getting a DSLR converted. The camera of choice for this was the Nikon D70 so i sourced one off Ebay and sent it to Protech Repairs for a 590nM conversion. Its all trial and error at the moment but heres some of my efforts so far...

Sony P93 converted to 630nM


Lilburn Tower Infra Red by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Plankey Mill IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Great North Park IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Nikon D70 converted to 590nM


Primosole Bridge by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Fog Horn by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


The Sage Super Colour IR Pano by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

IR is so tricky even with a converted camera... theres so many issues involved but i love it so will keep practicing 

Phil


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Funnily enough I've just bought a converted Canon A480 from someone on eBay called Infraready. It certainly does take some getting used to but hopefully I'll get some time to play with it. So far I've only taken about half a dozen shots.

It's a Canon A480 converted with an 800nm filter. I wasn't bothered about going full spectrum, but in hindsight it might've been nice to have had the option to play with.


IR_Test02 by puihungma, on Flickr


IR_Test03 by puihungma, on Flickr

Maybe it's a north east thing :lol:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

What lens did you use to get the sage and Tyne bridge from that angle? I like it!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Mean & clean said:


> What lens did you use to get the sage and Tyne bridge from that angle? I like it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


From the description/caption of the photo.



> Popped down the quay to take some shots of my car 2 Sundays ago and ended up trying this 10 shot Pano with my IR converted D70 with 590nM filter. The shot was stitched using photomerge in PS CS6 then i swapped the channels etc using the Kolarvision Action. Unfortunately as i had to use my 18-55 kit lens theres some detail i wouldve liked in missing such as the foreground path.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Funnily enough I've just bought a converted Canon A480 from someone on eBay called Infraready. It certainly does take some getting used to but hopefully I'll get some time to play with it. So far I've only taken about half a dozen shots.
> 
> It's a Canon A480 converted with an 800nm filter. I wasn't bothered about going full spectrum, but in hindsight it might've been nice to have had the option to play with.
> 
> Maybe it's a north east thing :lol:





Mean & clean said:


> What lens did you use to get the sage and Tyne bridge from that angle? I like it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2





m1pui said:


> From the description/caption of the photo.


Ah yeh, ive been checking his stuff out and was considering a converted Canon G12 at one point. Must be honest i love the fact that with the compact you can just chuck it in yer jeans pocket and snap away when you fancy whereas teh DSLr is a bit more hassle. 
If you go full spectrum you need to add filters to the lens so maybe that wouldnt be possible with your Canon. The reason i went for Super Colour 590nM is that i already have a Hoya R72 720nM and will be buying an 830nM filter. This means i have the full range covered. One thing i would say is try and shoot when its sunny and shoot away from the sun 
As already mentioned i used my Nikon D5000 18-55 kit lens. This is because its the only lens i own that defo doesnt suffer from IR hotspots which occur in alot of lenses. You basically get a big bright blob in the centre of teh shot due to the light bouncing around within the lens :/

Phil


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ah yeh, ive been checking his stuff out and was considering a converted Canon G12 at one point. Must be honest i love the fact that with the compact you can just chuck it in yer jeans pocket and snap away when you fancy whereas teh DSLr is a bit more hassle.
> If you go full spectrum you need to add filters to the lens so maybe that wouldnt be possible with your Canon. The reason i went for Super Colour 590nM is that i already have a Hoya R72 720nM and will be buying an 830nM filter. This means i have the full range covered. One thing i would say is try and shoot when its sunny and shoot away from the sun
> As already mentioned i used my Nikon D5000 18-55 kit lens. This is because its the only lens i own that defo doesnt suffer from IR hotspots which occur in alot of lenses. You basically get a big bright blob in the centre of teh shot due to the light bouncing around within the lens :/
> 
> Phil


Some of his compacts come with filters, but I don't think the A480 has any kind of adaptor mount available for it. One of my reasoning behind going for the B&W one was because it meant there was almost nothing I could/would need to do to the images in Photoshop, which appealed to me hugely. 

I had all kinds of big ideas going through my head about which of his cameras (I'd spoke to him about a G12 as you'd mentioned) to get or whether to get one of my old ones converted. Then I woke myself up and realised that I was buying it just as a flight of fancy, plus I'd already bought into M4/3 because I got tired of carrying a heavy bag around with me :lol: It'll be 2 years this Christmas since I actually used my 500D with any real intent, but I can't bring myself to sell it.

EDIT:
One of the reasons for picking this was that it's compatible with the CHDK Canon hack. So it can shoot RAW, bracket, manual exposure and motion detection which is pretty crazy feature. Apparently it's quick enough to capture lightning strikes!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Some of his compacts come with filters, but I don't think the A480 has any kind of adaptor mount available for it. One of my reasoning behind going for the B&W one was because it meant there was almost nothing I could/would need to do to the images in Photoshop, which appealed to me hugely.
> 
> I had all kinds of big ideas going through my head about which of his cameras (I'd spoke to him about a G12 as you'd mentioned) to get or whether to get one of my old ones converted. Then I woke myself up and realised that I was buying it just as a flight of fancy, plus I'd already bought into M4/3 because I got tired of carrying a heavy bag around with me :lol: It'll be 2 years this Christmas since I actually used my 500D with any real intent, but I can't bring myself to sell it.
> 
> ...


Yeh, how would you attach them though? I know a friend who has an old Sony V1 which has night vision... I told him if he added a filter he would beable to shoot IR so he had to bluetac some on. Not ideal :/ 
In that case youve played a blinder as shooting in RAW gives you so many more options. That said it is also a right pain in the ****! PS and Lightrooms WB sliders dont go far enough to the left which can make your shots end up looking funny and with an unconverted camera they come out bright red even when you set a custom WB. 
Canon & Nikons own software (Canons is the free one while Nikon CApture NX2 isnt) are much better for IR. I really like the effect you get from the higher wavelength filters so as i say will be getting one off EBay soon.
Heres a great thread on AV Forums for IR..
http://www.avforums.com/forums/photo-sharing/1459324-show-us-your-infrared-stuff-here.html
Phil


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks amazing them pics, would it be any good for car photography?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Yeh, how would you attach them though? I know a friend who has an old Sony V1 which has night vision... I told him if he added a filter he would beable to shoot IR so he had to bluetac some on. Not ideal :/
> In that case youve played a blinder as shooting in RAW gives you so many more options. That said it is also a right pain in the ****! PS and Lightrooms WB sliders dont go far enough to the left which can make your shots end up looking funny and with an unconverted camera they come out bright red even when you set a custom WB.
> Canon & Nikons own software (Canons is the free one while Nikon CApture NX2 isnt) are much better for IR. I really like the effect you get from the higher wavelength filters so as i say will be getting one off EBay soon.
> Heres a great thread on AV Forums for IR..
> ...


Thanks.

I'm not entirely sure as I've not seen one in the flesh, but it looks like a tube stuck to front of the camera, around the lens, then you screw the appropriate filter on the front.

Like this, but looking at my camera, I can't see how it would attach unless you stick it on!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

DAN: said:


> Looks amazing them pics, would it be any good for car photography?


Possibly, its important that the conditions are right though Dan. I tried on the day i took the Sage shot but the sun shining on the boot killed them :/


m1pui said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure as I've not seen one in the flesh, but it looks like a tube stuck to front of the camera, around the lens, then you screw the appropriate filter on the front.
> 
> Like this, but looking at my camera, I can't see how it would attach unless you stick it on!


Ah right, ive just bought a Fuji X10 and bought a similar thing but it has a thread on to fit the lens


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

DAN: said:


> Looks amazing them pics, would it be any good for car photography?


Just an update... Heres a few of the shots i took of my Giulietta on the day with channel swapping. Just messing about really  The trees would normally be gold for the record 


Front Car by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Car by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantasic shots :thumb:


----------

